# Yesterdays Score..weird score at that



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

i spent part of the day helping my buddy move some stuff isnce he is leaving soon and we decided to head to downtown Charleston for a smoke. There was a shop I wanted to see since the owner had just moved it. I also knew she carried some stuff I wanted that cant normally get at the shop I work at. So i grabbed some Davidoff MIllenium robusto, a VSG Torpedo, a couple reserva tatuaje, and a nice handful of Illusione...then i catch a bin out of the corner of my eye... a buy one get one bin! so i rummege through and realize i am not dillusional these are Liberty 07 sitting here 2 for 13.50???? She said they came in the big bag thing Camacho had and they couldnt sell the bag so they were blowing through the cigars... so i promptly picked some up and am noq wishing i had bought ehr out of them!


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

That is one hell of a score!! Wow they look tasty :dribble: :dribble:


----------



## Snapperhead-cl (Jun 24, 2008)

Go get the rest....what are you thinking.


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

Snapperhead said:


> Go get the rest....what are you thinking.


it is like a 45 min drive from my house and i am just not feeling up to it...plus i blew my cigar fund for right now yesterday lol...


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Danm! Very nice snag!

Do you ever visit The Smoking Lamp?


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

Great Pickup


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

DBCcigar said:


> Danm! Very nice snag!
> 
> Do you ever visit The Smoking Lamp?


LOL that is where I am talking about... it is about the only shop I go to other than the one i work for... Lola is a wonderful person and just moved her shop..if u know the story it sucks but i am not at liberty to tell it... her new place is killer and she just scored her beer and wine license we are planning to head back down there very soon...if you are ever in the area let me know and we can meet up somewhere!


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

ctiicda said:


> LOL that is where I am talking about... it is about the only shop I go to other than the one i work for... Lola is a wonderful person and just moved her shop..if u know the story it sucks but i am not at liberty to tell it... her new place is killer and she just scored her beer and wine license we are planning to head back down there very soon...if you are ever in the area let me know and we can meet up somewhere!


I love Charleston and I go to The Smoking Lamp every time we go. I have not heard what happened. Hasn't that shop been at the same location like forever?


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

DBCcigar said:


> I love Charleston and I go to The Smoking Lamp every time we go. I have not heard what happened. Hasn't that shop been at the same location like forever?


been there for 25 years...she was forced to move and then when she did another shop jumped right into her spot...it was sooo not cool. So do not go down there to that place and think it is her shop she is over by the Francis Marion Hotel... I love her new location... however, it is brutal her old shop still having a cigar store there it is not like they are gonna tell customers that she moved...


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

ctiicda said:


> been there for 25 years...she was forced to move and then when she did another shop jumped right into her spot...it was sooo not cool. So do not go down there to that place and think it is her shop she is over by the Francis Marion Hotel... I love her new location... however, it is brutal her old shop still having a cigar store there it is not like they are gonna tell customers that she moved...


That sounds CRAZY. I do not understand why she was forced to move, then another cigar shop moved in her spot. That's F'd up!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Awesome haul Charles!


----------



## Snapperhead-cl (Jun 24, 2008)

Well I will not visit that other shop....I always bought from the Smoking lamp when I was going to CSU


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

Snapperhead said:


> Well I will not visit that other shop....I always bought from the Smoking lamp when I was going to CSU


feeel free to come into Kngston Tobacco in Sumemrville, SC lol shameless plug for the shop i work at...


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Great Haul!!!


----------



## HTOWNBLKGOLFR (May 1, 2007)

cool score !!!..


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

nice haul charles thanks for sharing


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Those 07 are great had one on the 4rth,mine was from the Camacho bag as [email protected]$ is a great price.Even at 10$ a piece would be a great price!!!


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

paint said:


> Those 07 are great had one on the 4rth,mine was from the Camacho bag as [email protected]$ is a great price.Even at 10$ a piece would be a great price!!!


tha tis what i thought... i know what these actually cost the shop and i jumped all over them.. now just wishing I woulda bought them all..:brick:


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

ctiicda said:


> tha tis what i thought... i know what these actually cost the shop and i jumped all over them.. now just wishing I woulda bought them all..:brick:


Well it looks like you got plenty plus all the other great gars as well!!!:brick:


----------



## dcsmoke (Jul 10, 2008)

Nice pick up man!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Incredible haul there!!!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Great Haul!!!


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Nice Score.


----------



## vstarvince-cl (Jun 8, 2008)

effin' WOW, dude!!!


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Very nice score


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

Nice pick ups


----------



## scrmn3 (Jul 25, 2008)

Are you going to share with your bud's.


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

scrmn3 said:


> Are you going to share with your bud's.


buds??? i have those??? it is neat how many buds u have when u have good cigars what is it is cna do u for robert... ohhh yeah dont bother going to kingstons today the AC is out and hot as heck... they are working on it now!


----------



## scrmn3 (Jul 25, 2008)

I was going to head that way after work.


----------



## scrmn3 (Jul 25, 2008)

Somebody must have stole the copper from the AC.


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

scrmn3 said:


> Somebody must have stole the copper from the AC.


i forget but kim said some part broke.. a compresser or something... so i would hold off till tomorrow lol I have some cigars for u... from the mass bomb i did i just have not seen u since then. We need to have a big herf out at ur place once you get the garage finished up... have the great smoke cloud coming from ur property lol


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Awesome grab


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Hey charles, those Liberty's are a real bargain!! Damn, some guys have all the luck!!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

great pickups


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Smokin nice


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

Thats Crazy Dude


----------

